# How much would you pay for ......



## stupot101 (Sep 24, 2008)

a Panasonic Viera TH-42PE30 Plasma?

42"
EDTV (Not HD)
With the proper stand

It's about four years old. I'm trying to locate the warranty document as there's still a year left. But it may be lost. Think we paid about £2k. Unbelievably, the RRP when first released was £4.5k. 

Basically, I'm selling it and have no idea what to ask. One went on eBay a while back for £230. Is this a reasonable price?


----------

